# Do you clean your MAP sensor?



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

My 2018 hasn't had any problems to date. It just hit 45,000 miles and I have no complaints so far. I occasionally look in the Gen I forums and noticed a lot of posts about cleaning the MAP sensor. It was time to change the air filter on this last oil change so I decided to buy a new MAP sensor as well. That way I would always have a spare one on hand and could just swap out the factory one to clean later.

Is it normal for them to be so gunked up? I can't tell any difference in the way the car runs after swapping them out.



















Thanks!

Chad


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I've never but from the looks of that. Might have to.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yeah, they always be gunked up. LOL
Joys of heavy EGR


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

I cleaned mine earlier this year after finding it looked the same as yours. I wasn't really having any particular issues but just did it as one of the many shot-in-the-dark efforts to help my car not regen three to four times per tank of fuel. No difference after cleaning it on that, and my performance/economy seemed to stay the same too. I did buy another sensor to keep on hand though. Based on how gunky they get it seems like a good maintenance job once in a while. Plus it seems like a good idea to stockpile little things considering the parts supply issues from GM.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

chadtn said:


> My 2018 hasn't had any problems to date. It just hit 45,000 miles and I have no complaints so far. I occasionally look in the Gen I forums and noticed a lot of posts about cleaning the MAP sensor. It was time to change the air filter on this last oil change so I decided to buy a new MAP sensor as well. That way I would always have a spare one on hand and could just swap out the factory one to clean later.
> 
> Is it normal for them to be so gunked up? I can't tell any difference in the way the car runs after swapping them out.
> 
> ...


Is that with a OEM air filter?


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> Is that with a OEM air filter?


Yeah. Factory air filter was replaced with a new AC Delco filter at the same time the MAP sensor was swapped out.

Chad


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The intake tracts on EGR equipped diesels get carboned up....simple as that. Nothing you can do to avoid of other than going "lightweight"


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

I am using renewable diesel for cleaner egr and dpf.


Jeff


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> I am using renewable diesel for cleaner egr and dpf.
> 
> 
> Jeff


Really wish we had that option here!!


----------

